# DreamWorks Animation's Kung Fu Panda 3 Arrives on Digital HD May 13, and Blu-ray & DVD June 28”



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> LOS ANGELES, CA (April 19, 2016) – DreamWorks Animation’s KUNG FU PANDA 3 is not only one of the best reviewed films of the year, but also one of the top five grossing films of 2016 worldwide. Everyone’s favorite wise-cracking, dumpling-snacking hero is back in “the best Kung Fu Panda yet,” proclaims Pete Hammond of Deadline.com. A hit with audiences and critics alike, the film received an outstanding audience reaction with a coveted “A” CinemaScore® and Certified Fresh on RottenTomatoes.com. 20th Century Fox Home Entertainment releases DreamWorks Animation’s KUNG FU PANDA 3 AWESOME EDITION on Digital HD on May 13 and Blu-ray™ and DVD on June 28.
> 
> After reuniting with his long-lost father, Po travels to a secret village and meets tons of hilarious new panda friends and family members. But when the supernatural villain Kai challenges all the Kung Fu masters across China, Po must discover the teacher within himself and train his clumsy brethren to become the ultimate band of Kung Fu Pandas!
> 
> ...


----------

